# My Metal Pless Adventure!!



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

We took the plunge with confidence. I have gathered a lot of useful knowledge from fellow PlowSite members. We got a Bobcat T590 2 speed, Polar Tracks and a 7' - 12' Metal Pless. I am hoping the unit performs as well as it looks. First we could not get the plow to move at all. Due to Bobcat having a 7 pin harness we bought an adapter for the plow. The pigtail pins were not even close to touching and after a while we finally were able to figure out the problem. The plow is built awesome as we all know but they lacked a some quality control. The angle cylinders had the lines crossed which meant it would not angle. We switched those around and sprayed fluid everywhere which was a joy to clean up. Then we started adjusting wing speed and the hose coming off the manifold sprayed fluid all over the place. It was finger tight if that. All 4 were very loose. So needless to say I am very relieved everything is finally working. Now will it please snow!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Looking good!

And yes, we all need Snow


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think that's why dealers charge a pdi as pretty much every piece of machinery needs one.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Machine looks awesome!

And WOW! Those issues are kind of unbelievable...glad you figured it all out, I'm sure the swear words were spraying everywhere too.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

JD Dave;2076224 said:


> I think that's why dealers charge a pdi as pretty much every piece of machinery needs one.


Its even better when they charge for one and obviously didn't do part of one, or all of one.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine was perfect right off the semi, I'm surprised to hear you had issues like that. 

Oh, and for the 7 pin Bobcat proprietary wiring ********, skid steer genius in Washington is how I'm running 14 pin attachments on a 7 pin Toolcat plug with factory switch controls.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

I could write a short novel on my MetalPless adventure!!

lol but my Liveboxxs have finally arrived.. I hope they are all I expect and much more


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bird21;2076578 said:


> I could write a short novel on my MetalPless adventure!!
> 
> lol but my Liveboxxs have finally arrived.. I hope they are all I expect and much more


Can you find us some snow now?


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

can u please share your adventure so that we can all hear about it , Would like to know cause im thinking about pulling a trigger on one. The good has to always come with the bad.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks great Josh, sorry to hear aboot the troubles. 

Can't wait to hear a review when you can actually use it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice, is this what you are going to use in the sub that you posted on earlier. I must compliment you on the nice clean shop also.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2076211 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> And yes, we all need Snow


Thank You!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

WIPensFan;2076317 said:


> Machine looks awesome!
> 
> And WOW! Those issues are kind of unbelievable...glad you figured it all out, I'm sure the swear words were spraying everywhere too.


Thank You! The worker got the worst of it. Jeans and sweatshirt going to the trash.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice, is this what you are going to use in the sub that you posted on earlier. I must compliment you on the nice clean shop also.

Thanks! No, I was going to buy a Kubota 3350 for that sub but I really needed a new track loader for summer work. I felt the tractor would be sitting to much for the investment. We are just going to keep using our pickups for now. We usually keep that bay pretty clean, I won't show you pics of the other side.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

John_DeereGreen;2076536 said:


> Mine was perfect right off the semi, I'm surprised to hear you had issues like that.
> 
> Oh, and for the 7 pin Bobcat proprietary wiring ********, skid steer genius in Washington is how I'm running 14 pin attachments on a 7 pin Toolcat plug with factory switch controls.


That is where I got it from. It was in the pigtail which he said he hires out. It was a first for him that a pigtail failed.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2076651 said:


> Looks great Josh, sorry to hear aboot the troubles.
> 
> Can't wait to hear a review when you can actually use it.


Thanks Mark! I think my hair is turning more grey by the day waiting for some snow work.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

absolutely;2076207 said:


> We took the plunge with confidence. I have gathered a lot of useful knowledge from fellow PlowSite members. We got a Bobcat T590 2 speed, Polar Tracks and a 7' - 12' Metal Pless. I am hoping the unit performs as well as it looks. First we could not get the plow to move at all. Due to Bobcat having a 7 pin harness we bought an adapter for the plow. The pigtail pins were not even close to touching and after a while we finally were able to figure out the problem. The plow is built awesome as we all know but they lacked a some quality control. The angle cylinders had the lines crossed which meant it would not angle. We switched those around and sprayed fluid everywhere which was a joy to clean up. Then we started adjusting wing speed and the hose coming off the manifold sprayed fluid all over the place. It was finger tight if that. All 4 were very loose. So needless to say I am very relieved everything is finally working. Now will it please snow!!!


I have forwarded the issues you had to our quality control manager. Thank you for bring this up. I really like the orange color, its going to stand out nicely in the snow.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice setup!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice setup! Thumbs Up We will probably end up with a new T590 2speed in the spring....what is the mph in 2nd gear?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

snocrete;2076788 said:


> Very nice setup! Thumbs Up We will probably end up with a new T590 2speed in the spring....what is the mph in 2nd gear?


I believe it to be around 11mph


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Neige;2076704 said:


> I have forwarded the issues you had to our quality control manager. Thank you for bring this up. I really like the orange color, its going to stand out nicely in the snow.


Paul, 
I know it is not your end but in total there was 11 loose fittings. The right wing floating bolt was tight as can be be. We had a pipe wrench on it to loosen it. Again, love the plow, quality control


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

absolutely;2077028 said:


> Paul,
> I know it is not your end but in total there was 11 loose fittings. The right wing floating bolt was tight as can be be. We had a pipe wrench on it to loosen it. Again, love the plow, quality control


Just to justify, almost every thread was half turn or more, most were finger tight.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

absolutely;2077029 said:


> Just to justify, almost every thread was half turn or more, most were finger tight.


I will be sending all my dealers a note to go over all plows before handing them over.
The inverted hoses are definitely a a mistake from the factory, but the loose fittings should have been noticed by the dealer. 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Video of the machine at work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

absolutely;2103876 said:


> Video of the machine at work.


You can't plow with a track machine, stop proving otherwise !!


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea wtf!!! What tracks do you have on there? Thats a 2 speed?

I'm an idiot, just read the video. Polar tracks. Do you seap out in the summer? Also what did you pay for the blade?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2103886 said:


> You can't plow with a track machine, stop proving otherwise !!


Same thing folks keep telling me.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2103886 said:


> You can't plow with a track machine, stop proving otherwise !!


My bad!!!!


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

alldayrj;2104144 said:


> Yea wtf!!! What tracks do you have on there? Thats a 2 speed?
> 
> I'm an idiot, just read the video. Polar tracks. Do you seap out in the summer? Also what did you pay for the blade?


I will put factory back on in spring. It was right around 11k


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2104192 said:


> Same thing folks keep telling me.


What track machine do you use? Looks like you might be busy again tonight!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

absolutely;2104972 said:


> I will put factory back on in spring. It was right around 11k


11k, holy cow!! That's without livedge too isn't it?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

WIPensFan;2105159 said:


> 11k, holy cow!! That's without livedge too isn't it?


You are correct. It does scrape pretty good for not having live edge. I cleans better than our snow wolf. The machine and blade does almost 1.5 hrs more per time than our 9' snow wolf pusher with new Holland ls180 2 speed winter tires. Very happy


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2104192 said:


> Same thing folks keep telling me.


Actually, I think most "folks" are trying to tell you that you can't float with a tracked machine.........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

absolutely;2103876 said:


> Video of the machine at work.


kick a$$ setupThumbs Up...I like


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice looking piece of iron, but i had a quick question for the OP. I seen that you didnt get live edge on the pusher, which makes me wonder if you considered Avalanche pushers?? Im in the process of looking at them along with metal pless. Just wondering if or what the deciding factor was. Thanks.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

ServiceOnSite;2105305 said:


> Nice looking piece of iron, but i had a quick question for the OP. I seen that you didnt get live edge on the pusher, which makes me wonder if you considered Avalanche pushers?? Im in the process of looking at them along with metal pless. Just wondering if or what the deciding factor was. Thanks.


I really did want the live edge but they did not have any in stock when i pulled the trigger. Paul had a good point of saying that there really isn't a ton of contour on most lots in a 7' pass and the wings are floating separate, to justify the salt savings. I tried to find some reviews of the Avalanche and could find much except one video by the manufacturer which wasn't very informative. How much is the Avalanche?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Im not sure on your set up, but pusher to pusher 5-6k difference. I will have to agree that thier web site lacks info and needs updating for sure.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

ServiceOnSite;2105305 said:


> Nice looking piece of iron, but i had a quick question for the OP. I seen that you didnt get live edge on the pusher, which makes me wonder if you considered Avalanche pushers?? Im in the process of looking at them along with metal pless. Just wondering if or what the deciding factor was. Thanks.


So your saying that set up for the skid is around 5,000 to 6,000. He said his was around 11,000 and you said 5 to 6 difference. Or is 5 to 6 more.


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

I am curious to hear how the snow tracks work. My boss still SWEARS that track machines will not work in the snow so my 4 tracked machines sit at the yard all winter.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

absolutely;2104973 said:


> What track machine do you use? Looks like you might be busy again tonight!


We don't.....because everyone tells me that it can't be done. And I keep it for a backup salt loader at the shop.

I'm still thinking it would be a good idea though.



jomama45;2105213 said:


> Actually, I think most "folks" are trying to tell you that you can't float with a tracked machine.........


I think I have told you to go stick a cheese wheel on your head before.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

we are running a T870 with a 10-16 live edge and love it now we run the camoplast tracks this year and they do great. We had polar tracks on and they did well for the first full season but then not as good after that. We also run an A300 with a machinability 10-15 and a T450 with a 6-11 metal pless. The machinability is the same as an avalanche the preference is the cleaning of the live edge though.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2106466 said:


> We don't.....because everyone tells me that it can't be done.


not everyone


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;2106488 said:


> not everyone


Ok, correction noted.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

We run all but a few track machines. No snow tracks. Only one Mtl.


----------



## AllSeasonsOmaha (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome setup! Bobcat doesn't show 2-speed as an available option for the T-590 on their website. Is this a 2016 model year?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;2106466 said:


> We don't.....because everyone tells me that it can't be done. And I keep it for a backup salt loader at the shop.
> 
> I'm still thinking it would be a good idea though.
> 
> I think I have told you to go stick a cheese wheel on your head before.


Anyone who tries plow with a track machine is a dummy!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Longae29;2108092 said:


> Anyone who tries plow with a track machine is a dummy!


Thats a 267/277 isnt it? If you know anyone else who has one that needs a door let me know. I have one I need to get rid of


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

peteo1;2108097 said:


> Thats a 267/277 isnt it? If you know anyone else who has one that needs a door let me know. I have one I need to get rid of


i have a cat 257B, will the door fit on my machine? I bought a lexan door and would really like to get an OEM door for the factory seal. The lexan allows air to get in even with weather stripping.

text me 248-390-9309


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

AllSeasonsOmaha;2108078 said:


> Awesome setup! Bobcat doesn't show 2-speed as an available option for the T-590 on their website. Is this a 2016 model year?


It is a new option. We took delivery mid December.


----------

